# We need



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

To find some kind of avatar theme, and wear it on like we did last year. Remember when I made those Nowitzness avatars? We should def. have a theme or something...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

We are not all supporting members.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I suppose we can do sigs, but mine is out on rental. :biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

I'll never surrender my avvy. It makes me cooler than all the other non supporting members.:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Astral Dragon said:


> I'll never surrender my avvy. It makes me cooler than all the other non supporting members.:biggrin:


:lol:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Well the SM's can do it, you know?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I actually think you Mavs fans have some of the best avatars on this site. Saint's is simple and to the point, but awesome. I also like edwardcyh's alot too.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> I actually think you Mavs fans have some of the best avatars on this site. Saint's is simple and to the point, but awesome. I also like edwardcyh's alot too.


Yeah but an overall theme would be awsome,

It's good us all supporting the Mavs
but something like

The 2 headed monster: Damp and Gana

something like that.

And sweet, your a SM now..


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I hope nobody likes mine. 

Back to Walter Cronkite, and prunes.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I wear avatars created by our very own.... NINJATUNE!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I wear avatars created by our very own.... NINJATUNE!


Loser.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I think we should all atleast refresh our Avys and stay away fromt he regular season ones, they might have all the mojo sucked out of them =P


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Yeah but an overall theme would be awsome,
> 
> It's good us all supporting the Mavs
> but something like
> ...


I was one from July 2005 to July 2006. I just never re-newed. I've been wanting to re-new for awhile but could never find where to do it. But edwardcyh *helped* this Mavs hater and helped me out. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Astral Dragon said:


> Loser.


Oh..... bunny schbunny...


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Oh..... bunny schbunny...


I really should update my sig. I mean, he has been back for what, a month now?


BTW
Bunny rocks!





























































:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

it's a good thing I can edit in this forum. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Astral Dragon said:


> I really should update my sig. I mean, he has been back for what, a month now?


A good bunny is a dead bunny.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> it's a good thing I can edit in this forum. :biggrin:




lol, I see that. I'm just messing with you though. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> lol, I see that. I'm just messing with you though. Thanks again for the help.


:cheers:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> A good bunny is a dead bunny.


Bunny is teh best.

Personally, I hate Bunny. But those eyes........they are telling me that if i take him off he would kill me.....just stare at thise eyes!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, so whats everyone think?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Astral Dragon said:


> Loser.


I'm gonna put a bullet in the bunny.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_About 4:00 minutes left, Maurice Ager drove hard to rim and got fouled. _

That was it in Game 3. Unless the Mavs learn to do the same, it's spring vacation. I'm sure they're concerned with the pace of the game, but if they would make a effort to get to the foul line it would accomplish all that they need for victory.

1) *Control the pace of the game*- GS would pick up on the fact that we're taking the ball strong to the rack, and would attempt to draw charges. Even if they succeed, this slows the game down, and keeps the crowd from getting their groove.

2) *Run your sets and isolations* - Because this team is built around it, they must use it to their advantage. Work your man down low.

3) *Get them in foul trouble* - Sometimes, the only way to stop people is to take them off the floor. No player has ever scored on you while sitting on the bench. GS looks deep because all their players are available - we should change that.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to xray again.

...

I also miss the fire the Mavs have had all year long ... where is it ?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> I also miss the fire the Mavs have had all year long ... where is it ?


If they walked into this series - while GS ran into it - thinking that they were better, while forgetting that you can be drafted by any team, traded to any team...

...each invidual in the NBA can play, and the biggest separation between each of them is the desire to achieve. If a collection of players puts forth more effort and pools that into a team effort, 9 times out of 10 that team wins. 

It was said last night that the 06-07 Mavericks are a 60 win team who over achieved, and this year's Warriors (after trades and getting healthy) are a 50 win team who are hot. I agree with that analysis. If the Mavs did indeed cool off while simultaneously clinching the best record, that's a recipe for disaster. Like a huge ocean liner, it takes a long time to reach full speed - and even longer to turn around.


----------

